# Would you run your T-Jet hardbodies...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

on a non-T-Jet chassis? If there was a chassis available that would accept T-Jet screw-ons, X-Trac and SRT snap ons including F1, and also have the ability to run pin mounted Lexan bodies, would you buy it? 

The chassis would be powered by a can motor, like the Tomy Turbo and SRT cars, but the motor would have class 45 neo magnets and ball bearings on the ends. The chassis would retail with a body for under $20...

Would a chassis like that interest anybody?

Dan


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

yes yes yes! i want an inline chassis for tjet/JLTO bodies. ill take 5!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

YES! The more we have to choose from, the better! 
Do you know something that we do not, or is this just a curiosity question?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*teasers....*

can't give too much away right now...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> on a non-T-Jet chassis? If there was a chassis available that would accept T-Jet screw-ons, X-Trac and SRT snap ons including F1, and also have the ability to run pin mounted Lexan bodies, would you buy it?
> 
> The chassis would be powered by a can motor, like the Tomy Turbo and SRT cars, but the motor would have class 45 neo magnets and ball bearings on the ends. The chassis would retail with a body for under $20...
> 
> ...


 The idea of another chassis is great. However remember most TJET drivers do not have that need for speed. The class 45 neo magnets motor seems like over kill. Even with a can motor I still want my cars to slide  You might want to offer different motor options.

Alos for me another consideration is the over all height of the chassis motor I want a chassis that site lower than a TJET also a spend some tome and thought on wheel base configuration the more the better

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hi Roger,
This chassis wouldn't be intended as a T-Jet alternative, rather as a 'fun' class for people who like the speed and simplicity of the inline chassis and would like to have the option of strapping maybe a Charger screw-on body to it. With all the screw-on bodies available now, it's a shame that they can only be used on the T-Jet chassis. Certainly with a neo motor as described, the chassis would be a screamer but it's being developed solely with the flexibility of different body mounts in mind, not neccesarily to compete with or supplant anything...

With that being said, a standard SRT or Turbo motor option probably isn't a bad idea...


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Is it Real or Just a Rumor?*

Hi Lenny
_Disclaimer; These are my thoughts and opinions from almost 40 years in the hobby, and listening to the guys I race with, and have raced with over those years. Your mileage may vary._ 

1. A new chassis is sorely needed. However, HO does not need any more blindingly fast magnut chassis.The Tomy chassis offerings are way overpowered, run on way to much voltage for the average home layouts, and with the right traction magnets, just tape the controller wide open and walk away, boy thats fun  Is this what Greg Braun is talkin about gettin' made? 

2. Other issues that need addressing, wheelbase, total chassis height from bottom of chassis to top of motor, and driveability. No one racing T-Jets need those "outer space big buck magnets, arms, ball bearings, etc. Wizzard and Slottech both already make those kinds of chassis, so that kills the need for another copy of those.

3. T-Jet guys are another segment of HO racers, and their "need for speed" isnt as great as the guys who "escort their magnets" with a big buck arm and hope it lasts one race.

4. Neo Magnets, why? (see #2)

5. *If someone* is gonna build a chassis for screw on t-jets, the first rule (in my opinion) is *NO TRACTION MAGNETS*(traction magnets are for guys who dont have the talent to drive a t-jet), a replaceable can motor, and support parts (pickups, tires, etc) available at the same time that chassis is released. This would keep from havin to buy a whole chassis to "break down" for parts, like has to be done now with the JL cars. 


6. There are a ton of rumors floating around about "a new chassis for screw on t-jet bodies" this time every year, and once again like the flowers in spring, its back. Hopefully someone will step up with the $$ and make a "new" T-Jet sized chassis WITHOUT TRACTION MAGNETS! Ever get the feeling that not everyone likes or wants that "crutch" on their cars? If ya have a link to the info on the chassis Lenny, could you please post it for us, 'cause *IF it is true*, we should try and *support the effort*. 

7. Is there a need for a readily available chassis for "screw on" bodys, definatly! Will it be produced in numbers making it reasonably priced ($8.00 +/- ea.), only time will tell.........lets hope so. Until then.......its all just cheap talk.


Larry


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

thank you for your input, but you're missing the point... Most of your points center around 'T-Jet racing' or people 'who race T-Jets', or 'T-Jet guys'.... this isn't about racing T-Jets. It's about using the hard bodies that are available for T-Jets, Tyco, Tomy, etc on a single chassis. Can you run a T-Jet body on a Wizzard, Slot-tech, SRT, BSRT, whatever??? Right now, no. 

But would you if you could? 

That's what this is all about. So please, get out of the mindset that this is about T-Jet racing. It's about running any body you want (almost) on one chassis. Will it have traction magnets? Absolutely. Can you take them out if you want? Yes. Can you swap out the motor and put in a different motor? Sure, and you can do it easily. Will it be cheap? Yes. Will it be fast? Yes, even with a standard Tomy motor. Pop in the neo motor and who knows, maybe you'll give those upper end guys a run for their money. Will it run right out of the box with little if any tweaking? Absolutely. Can you 'drive' it? Yes, put in a weaker motor, take the traction mags out and slide it around all you want... Will it be fun? Probably, for anybody except 'T-Jet racers'...

<<If ya have a link to the info on the chassis Lenny, could you please post it for us,>>

See the above photos. This isn't the chassis that Greg Braun is talking about. This is something I've been working on, but I can tell it's being universally misunderstood so it'll probably never see the light of day...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wouldn't run a T-jet body on a chassis like that.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Lenny- 

Here’s some more cheap talk!

I have thought this same thing. A newer/easier chassis design, and I believe there is a market for it.
I do agree with Larry, as to the type and style which should be made available, and the cost factor.


Ok...here we go...

I have designed (yes, me!) a chassis and race set that I feel will fill a void for home hobbyists. 
Me and a couple a’ hundred others—right!!??  

I believe my design is nothing like the one discussed here. I'd contacted Tyco 18 years ago with a proposal. They entertained the idea and even said they liked it. At that time they were concentrating the slot line in a different area of the public’s awareness, and felt mine- although marketable was not in the same context as they were heading. The gentleman I dealt with there, a few times, seemed truly interested in my scheme, and submitted the plans. They said (to him and I)-- call us back….
I have, in the last few years since- revived the idea, and hope with the liquidation of some heavy equipment from my business, I can start production. I have regularly been in contact with my legal representative about licensing issues, and talked with some manufacturers in Asia about production. 

I don’t have a lot to offer at this time- and I didn’t post this to get anyone’s hopes up. 

As I mentioned this has been an on-going project with me for some time.
I have most of the bugs worked out, and have to bring up the capitol a bit more and clear up the licensing, and sponsor issues and fees. 
That takes the time.


I can let this much out now—

The chassis fits many wheelbase’s, it’s super easy to work on, hi-po parts will be available (probably a hotter arm and other gears), and will have several versions based on the one design. 

The track is small modular-theme bits, with the main set being a different theme, and 4 special cars with the set. Two and four car set will be available, hopefully later. There will be custom kits with different "visual" parts, along with different wheels.
The body’s themselves will not be an issue. I can’t reveal the reasoning at this time.

Everything about the track set-up has been used before one-way or another, but not necessarily in a slot car format.
I have run some tests, and I believe it will all work together in unison, and be for the most part- maintenance free.
It will be modern and up-to-date, incorporating features most would like in this type format, and creating a complete racing environment for home use. 

The tracks modular pieces will allow for major expansion. I am seriously considering adding adapter pieces for other track styles.
I am shooting for a price target of $89.00 for the main set, with a ceiling of $129.00. I want to come in closer to the former figure, but will go as high as the latter.
Much more than that, and I think the market would hesitate on a new product and I would go bankrupt on dead stock. I want to make a profit of course, but hope to make it on bulk sales and exclusivity—not on high pricing.
This all sounds like a wild dream—and maybe that’s all it’s meant to be.

I have put a tremendous amount of effort in this project—with the blessing of the wife.  

I wasn’t going to expose this info yet--somewhat prematurely—but I figured you guys would get a kick out of a home-hobbyists plight in bringing a new product to market.


I may not bring this up again for 6 months, but know that I am still trying to realize my dream.




Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lenny, I'm with you on this one but the list of supporters does not appear to be growing. And yes, for the record, I do love TJets too and power sliding through corners as much as the next guy. 

It sounds like what you are describing would compete directly with the Tomy Turbo and SRT. The Turbo form factor is pretty much the prototype for how to build a reasonable fast car for a reasonably low price. The Marchon, Micro Scalextric, and Artin cars pretty much all use the same formula. The Turbo and SRT rolling chassis can be had for about $10 and a JL pullback for $3.00-$4.00 (or a F&F XT for 50 cents) so that would be a tough competitor to beat. As a consumer I'd love to see more competition and product availability. I have a hard time seeing the Turbo style chassis fitting the smaller TJet bodies but I'll have to take a closer look.

Incidentally, the situation with Tomy is not nearly as rosy as the pancake people would lead you to believe. The quality of the Tomy SG+ has dropped at the same time that supply has dwindled. There have been a boatload more new JL, MM, and RRR products released in the past 5 years than Tomy products. Tomy has become very collectible, especially the earlier issues. 

In my mind there is a chassis design that would satisfy everyone. But it would involve designing (or finding) an whole new motor. I'd like to see an inline chassis with a can motor no larger around than a typical writing pen. The motor in an HO car just HAS to become much smaller and much less dominant than in any current design. The TJet is way too boxy and way more complex than it has to be to support its humongous (in-scale) motor. The open frame (Turbo style and earlier Mabuchi) motors are also way too big. But getting someone like Mabuchi to build such a motor would be cost prohibitive. Maybe a pager motor or something designed for a tiny motorized application could be repurposed for our use.

Lenny, don't quit thinking up new ideas!

Begin sarcasm:
You know, I've yet to find a magnet car that could win a race with the throttle taped all the way on. If it's slow enough to stay on the track and out of the wallboard it'll lose by 60 laps. Or should I contact a magnet escort service for the special magnets? 
At least if you're a magnet car racer and lose your eyesight and reflexes and start drooling all over yourself you can always fall back to racing TJets. If you're a TJet racer, what can you step down to? Diecast? Beanie babies? Bowling?
End sarcasm:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Lenny....

I think your idea is a great one.I would welcome something as versitile as you have described.I think it's all good,from tjets right up to the magnet cars.I spend hours tinkering with all of them.
Please keep us posted.

AFX2:

There has been an idea for a new car in my head as well.Someone probably thought of it already tho which is always the case.
My idea would involve using the motors that are in pagers for the vibration function.One for each back wheel.

Something I've always wanted to mess around with.Too many other things need doing before I get time for that one tho.

Mike


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Lenny- 

I didn’t try to hi-jack your thread or anything--I was hoping to add to the interest.

I think your idea is brilliant, and think you should pursue it’s completion. 
Congrats for a well thought-out idea! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Bring it on, man! We will buy!! 


Afxtoo-

On chassis design: I like your way of thinking..... 


Cheers, Mates!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok...how about those tiny motors in the micro Rc cars?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, I'm with Larry as far as being partial to Tjets... the main reason I own a bunch of magnet cars is that that's all I find at yard sales and thrift shops and flea markets. Nothing wrong with them, I run them sometimes, I just like Tjets better. That said, I understand what Lenny is getting at, and I'm all for it. A modern chassis that will accept Tjet bodies as well as snap-ons, and has some flexibility in set-up. Heck, I'd get some just because I like to have a variety, and I'd run them too. Sure, I'd prefer for them to be on the slow side and slide around, but this isn't just about ME... it's about slotheads in general, and I bet there are a bunch who would like a faster car that would take a Tjet body...

--rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey I'm all for anybody who's gonna produce new stuff. Good luck to all. 

For the record, I think it'd be nifty to mount my Tjet bodies on something faster. Im a fence sitter on Tjets...I like them, but I actually prefer the Xtractions and some of the Tyco cars. Each has its own charm.

Lenny, if the price is right on the chassis, I'm sure people will buy it.

Trev

Forgot to add: If the wheelbase is adjustable, you'd be making a the resin casters dreams come true.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Lenny
You have a great idea for a new chassis /body combo. My feeling is that it would get a *much better reception* in a forum that is more "into" the magnet car scene. The magnet car I was talkin about with the trigger taped wide open is a P-3, and it ran till I turned the power off for over 1 hour in the mid to low 2 second range on my 73 foot 4 lane tomy track. No skill needed. There is room in the market for a "entry/fun level" car like yours, and I feel you have the price point in a very good area, *so dont stop workin on it!* I personally just dont enjoy racin' those types of cars. Like my disclaimer in my first post stated;
-----------
_*Disclaimer; These are my thoughts and opinions from almost 40 years in the hobby, and listening to the guys I race with, and have raced with over those years. Your mileage may vary. *_ 
-----------
Yet, there are some who feel your not racing unless you have a magnet car. Thats great, because if everyone liked the same thing, everything would get real boring real quick! So, once again, there IS a need for what you want to build, and when you can get them into the hands of new & old racers, you'll be "on Broadway"! I wish you well in bringing your chassis out to the racers!


Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Maybe a pager motor or something designed for a tiny motorized application could be repurposed for our use.





Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> My idea would involve using the motors that are in pagers for the vibration function.One for each back wheel.





joez870 said:


> ok...how about those tiny motors in the micro Rc cars?


http://www.howorld.net/archives/howto/stclair/part2/conv.html

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> In my mind there is a chassis design that would satisfy everyone. But it would involve designing (or finding) an whole new motor. I'd like to see an inline chassis with a can motor no larger around than a typical writing pen. The motor in an HO car just HAS to become much smaller and much less dominant than in any current design. The TJet is way too boxy and way more complex than it has to be to support its humongous (in-scale) motor. Maybe a pager motor or something designed for a tiny motorized application could be repurposed for our use.


 You could use a pager motor or one of the motors for the micro RCs You could even design everything to snap in a TJET chassis with the gearplate removed. This would allow any TJET body to be slammed way down 

It would require a linear proportional circuit that would turn 0-18 proportiannaly into 0-1.5 attached to the chassis or in box to hook up between the Controller and track.

You could also design an inline, sidewinder or anglewinder chassis for this type of motor with a much better adjustable wheelbase.

 Now if I could win the Lottery maybe I could make it happen

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lenny if I was racing magnet cars your chassis would be a great addition you can never have enough scale looking body choices. Who know with your chassis and a TJET body maybe a whole new class of racing might pop up. Skinny Wheeled Tommy Turbos ?

Now that I am looking at this like a magnet racer, will your chassis fit LifeLike too and both TYCO slimline and pan chassis mounts??

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pretty cool Rick. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Excellent Article Rick,

Now I wonder what voltage Mark drove the car at??

Roger Corrie


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Model Motoring is rumored to have produced an inline motored t-jet chassis which was never released for just this purpose. Inline option for increased speed but without traction magnets. 
Rocky


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Man I'd like to get a couple of those ball bearing neo motors. Is the can steel? It would be cool to have a new hotrod chassis on the market especially if it's price competitive with the other stuff out there. Personally, I like to modify my t-jets as much as possible. In fact my inline neo cars won't run with my pancake powered neo t-jets. If this chassis comes to market I'd probably buy 1 or 2 just to play with.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like magnet cars. I like TJets too. Bring'em on! :thumbsup:

I would definitely be interested in a new chassis design that would take different types of bodies. I imagine it would be great for customs too. I probably don't have much use for a new track system though. If it would be compatible with existing HO track systems, I would definitely have a place in my fleet for some of those.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> on a non-T-Jet chassis? If there was a chassis available that would accept T-Jet screw-ons, X-Trac and SRT snap ons including F1, and also have the ability to run pin mounted Lexan bodies, would you buy it?
> The chassis would be powered by a can motor, like the Tomy Turbo and SRT cars, but the motor would have class 45 neo magnets and ball bearings on the ends. The chassis would retail with a body for under $20...
> Would a chassis like that interest anybody?
> Dan


Sounds like a great idea....
But......
Would there be a problem with a can powered chassis with a screw on body breaking screw posts out of the body? (whew...)
The body that snap into place give a little bit when you do a wall shot.
A screw on body would not...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think a smaller motor would make HO cars handle more like stock 1:32 scale, which I also enjoy running. With stock 1:32 I feel like I'm driving a car that has its own weight with a separate motor that has to be worked to get the most out of it. At least on a larger track. With HO, even TJets, you're basically driving a motor with a thin skin of a body wrapped around it. Even a TJet has plenty of power for the overall weight of the car. 

In my opinion, TJets with skinny tires are about the _closest thing to real racing_ that HO offers, but it's really that way as a consequence of not being able to hook up all the power that is available. In this sliding configuration a TJets behavior is affected quite a bit by the body. I see magnet car racing as being more like Indy and F1 racing except the ground effects are replaced by magnetic downforce. That's the way Aurora sold it and it still holds true with the latest magnetic missiles. Overall I'd have to say that I've never met a slot car that I didn't like for one reason or another. 

Zoom zoom.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> Overall I'd have to say that I've never met a slot car that I didn't like for one reason or another.
> 
> Zoom zoom.


That about says it all... :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd buy it for $20.00 or less. I hope you and/or whoever is involved are able to get it done. Best of luck. Randy.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Love the body. I'd buy a few if lots of different bodies fit. 

To echo many other people's comments, I'd rather it NOT be sick fast. No more than Tomy Turbo at fastest. SG+ is rediculous. I have 8, and they hardly ever get driven......

Maybe have both a poly/ceramic (weaker) magnet car, and a neo magnet car as options. But that would create headaches on the production and distrubution end of things.....

However the chassis turns out, I'll buy at least one for the body. :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I would buy some to put under my JLXT MOPARS...


----------



## rdavis8016 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would by some just to say I had them. I try to collect as many different chassis as I can.

Mack


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rdavis8016 said:


> I would by some just to say I had them. I try to collect as many different chassis as I can.
> 
> Mack


Me too. Especially since I can swap different manufactured bodies on the one chassis.
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> can't give too much away right now...


All looks fantastic. When ???

(and will you be selling the motors on their own??)


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Low maintenance. More racing time. Count me in.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Just how do you plan on mass producing something like this? Or is this all theoretical?

Funny the comments about magnet cars. Yes, the P3 is a bad example as the magnets in that car are simply way too powerful and the motor becomes under powered. I give that car to my 4 year old niece so she looks better than her 9 year old brother when they come over. It only comes off the track in 6" turns. It is no fun to race if you know how to drive and have driven other "magnet cars". Magnet cars DO take a LOT of skill to race if you know what you're doing and have enough power in your track for them. "The need for speed!" Our group usually starts out racing slower classes and then build up to the "hyper speed" cars. It's a real show at the end of the night and usually boils down to 2 or 3 guys who can stick it out and compete. :thumbsup: 

Back to our regularly scheduled topic.... :tongue:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

> Can you run a T-Jet body on a Wizzard, Slot-tech, SRT, BSRT, whatever??? Right now, no.


Not to knock your efforts, but you're talking apples and oranges my friend with that comparison. You're mixing 1/87 scale with 1/64 scale. TJets are 1/87 scale and were originally designed to run with "HO" scale trains layouts. Tyco changed all that in 1970 with the "Tyco Pro" line of 1/64 scale slot cars. Sometimes called the "S" scale, this became the new chassis. Some believe "S" was for "speed". This is also termed "OO" scale in Eurpope. In order to replicate the 1/24 design and be able to incorporate better corner handling with the Tyco Pro pan chassis design, Tyco found they had to bump the scale. This effectively split the "HO" scale cars and racers. Aurora saw the demand and followed suit with the A/FX line, nabbing the name from drag racing. Here endeth the history lesson.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> ...
> 
> <<If ya have a link to the info on the chassis Lenny, could you please post it for us,>>
> 
> See the above photos. This isn't the chassis that Greg Braun is talking about. This is something I've been working on, but I can tell it's being universally misunderstood so it'll probably never see the light of day...


Don't let this happen!
Run with the chassis! Make it go!
(Just my opinion...)
If it's a slotcar, it's good...

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Slott V said:


> Just how do you plan on mass producing something like this? Or is this all theoretical?


they would be injection molded, like the other 99.99999% of the chassis on the market...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Quote:
Can you run a T-Jet body on a Wizzard, Slot-tech, SRT, BSRT, whatever??? Right now, no. 



Slott V said:
 

> Not to knock your efforts, but you're talking apples and oranges my friend with that comparison. You're mixing 1/87 scale with 1/64 scale. TJets are 1/87 scale and were originally designed to run with "HO" scale trains layouts......Here endeth the history lesson.


Again, who cares? Let me put it to you this way... Tyco is a fast chassis, many of the current magnet cars are based in some form or another on parts of the Tyco chassis. It uses a hard body. What if the Tyco chassis was narrow and short enough to put a T-Jet body on it? You're saying that simply because the T-Jet started life as a 'theoretical' 1:87 scale, you wouldn't do it? 

As for scale, I doubt any of the current JL T-Jet offerings are anywhere close to scale. On my desk right now, I have a JL T-Jet Vega body, a JL X-Trac Yenko Camaro and a Tomy Castrol Jaguar. You would expect the Tomy body to be much bigger, right? Well, take the wing off the Jaguar and guess what? The Vega is actaully a hair longer than the Jaguar. The Yenko is considerably longer than the Jaguar.


So tell me again why scale matters???? I guess I missed that part of the 'history lesson'...


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

As long as the cars turn out somewhere between 1/90th and 1/60th scale, It'll be fine...They look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The "scale" arguments in HO are pointless. Each individual car body is modeled to produce a product that resembles a real or fantasy car while still fitting on the wheelbase of a target chassis. Take a look at the 1:87 scale car models available for HO train scenery. Try fitting one on a TJet chassis. 

Stated somewhat differently than Roadrner, I'm always very interested in finding new chassis that will fit under the same type of bodies. With a lot of the AFX style bodies you can run everything from a regular AFX chassis (non mag) up through a G3 or ThunderCat, and even Tyco narrow with a Buddy clip. That's a lot of different types of racing available for the same style of body,

With AFX style bodies you can run: 

1) Aurora A/FX (the original)
2) Aurora M/T, JLXT
3) Aurora G-Plus, Super Magnetraction
4) Tomy Turbo, Tomy SRT
5) Tomy SG+
6) BSRT G3 (SS through whatever)
7) Slottech ThunderCat (w/SG+ clip)
8) Tyco narrow (w.Buddy clip)

Wow. 

With a TJet screw-on body you can run:

1) Aurora TJet
2) Aurora TuffOnes, or JLTO chassis. 

Not so wow. 

You could argue that the TJet and TuffOnes are really the same. You could also argue the a "Fray" style TJet is a different chassis. I view the "Fray" more as a poor mans (or is that rich mans) homebrew A/FX. i.e. A "Fray/FX"


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Not to knock your efforts, but you're talking apples and oranges my friend with that comparison. You're mixing 1/87 scale with 1/64 scale. TJets are 1/87 scale and were originally designed to run with "HO" scale trains layouts. Tyco changed all that in 1970 with the "Tyco Pro" line of 1/64 scale slot cars. Sometimes called the "S" scale, this became the new chassis. Some believe "S" was for "speed". This is also termed "OO" scale in Eurpope. In order to replicate the 1/24 design and be able to incorporate better corner handling with the Tyco Pro pan chassis design, Tyco found they had to bump the scale. This effectively split the "HO" scale cars and racers. Aurora saw the demand and followed suit with the A/FX line, nabbing the name from drag racing. Here endeth the history lesson.


Thunderjets are 1/80 scale. Vibraters are 1/87 scale. T-Jets were enlarged when it became apparent that few folks were combining slots and trains. Randy.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

This may sound a little off-topic but we had a HO slot car race here at my home today. After the racing was over we went through the display cases and picked out a bunch of cars/trucks/turbo trains to run around my 107 foot road course. We(including a 13 year old girl and a 13 year old boy) ran: a lighted Tomy Turbo GTP car, an Aurora Big Ryder truck with the rare 30' Flatbed and 30' Pup trailer(complete with boxes), a Tyco Highway Patrol motorcycle(this got run a lot of laps), a Tyco Wheelie car, a M/T RCMP Patrol car, a couple of other police cars, a Turbo Train, a US-1 Fire Truck, a US-1 Wrecker, a Tyco K-Mart Indy semi truck, a Marchon Big Foot truck, a Tyco Stromper truck, an AFX Aztec Funny car, a red/yellow #211 Ferrari 512M, a white/blue #2 Porsche 917, an Aurora G-Plus Ferrari 312 PB, and a few others. Having a big collection(2500+ cars) is really cool, but it is even more fun to run the cars around the track!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Rawafx said:


> T a lighted Tomy Turbo GTP car, an Aurora Big Ryder truck with the rare 30' Flatbed and 30' Pup trailer(complete with boxes), a Tyco Highway Patrol motorcycle(this got run a lot of laps), a Tyco Wheelie car, a M/T RCMP Patrol car, a couple of other police cars, a Turbo Train, a US-1 Fire Truck, a US-1 Wrecker, a Tyco K-Mart Indy semi truck, a Marchon Big Foot truck, a Tyco Stromper truck, an AFX Aztec Funny car, a red/yellow #211 Ferrari 512M, a white/blue #2 Porsche 917, an Aurora G-Plus Ferrari 312 PB, and a few others.
> 
> Thats It Drive em don't look at em!
> 
> ...


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

I would run Tjet hard bodies on an in line chassis!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Would Boss or Lenny care to give us some more details on their chassis projects?

Dean


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Lenny,
As for my two cents - I actually like the idea of being able to put TJet and other bodies on a can or inline chassis. At NJ Nostalgia Hobby, we ran a class called Tyco Jets, which were TJ bods on 440,440X2 slim chassis. It took just a little work to adapt the bodies and certain ones just sat on the chassis with no mods needed. 

Now, that being said, I agree with a lot of the other guys - I don't think we need another unrealistically fast chassis out there, they are losing popularity from everything I've seen and heard( I have a TON of them, too, but Tjets, Riggens, TycoPro, and the like etc. are just flat out more fun and challenging ). We just need certain design improvements on the ones that are hot now and getting hotter all over the country - the venerable pancake motor cars. Model Motoring and JL dropped the ball big time in that area. Come up with a new design for non magnet racing and the whole hobby will get behind it. My opinion only. 

Anybody who designs something new and can get it produced has my support, because I want to see innovation and ingenuity in our hobby like there was in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

I've been running tjets on and off for over 40 years. 2 of the main things I liked about them are 1. sliding and spinning around and still keep on going. 2. customizing and lowering the bodies where as the magnet cars you couldn't.(most places were illegal to lower).
glbb


----------



## Mystery guy (Jan 1, 2002)

thunderjetgene said:


> Now, that being said, I agree with a lot of the other guys - I don't think we need another unrealistically fast chassis out there, they are losing popularity from everything I've seen and heard( I have a TON of them, too, but Tjets, Riggens, TycoPro, and the like etc. are just flat out more fun and challenging ). We just need certain design improvements on the ones that are hot now and getting hotter all over the country - the venerable pancake motor cars. Model Motoring and JL dropped the ball big time in that area. Come up with a new design for non magnet racing and the whole hobby will get behind it. My opinion only.
> 
> Anybody who designs something new and can get it produced has my support, because I want to see innovation and ingenuity in our hobby like there was in the 60's and 70's.


Good points here.

Also, a comment on the scale issue. I'm not as picky about scale accuracy in slotcars, as I am with diecast. Diecast is made to look like little miniature models for display. Slotcars kinda need to be the same size, to have some variety and still be able to run on some of the same chassis. I don't mind the differences in scale between the Tyco/Afx and the TJets. I own a bunch of both. Both have their places in my heart. As long as they can both run on the same track. I kinda prefer the HO scale chassis, but Tyco/AFX had a some of my favorite body styles.


----------

